# '96 Maxima Starting Problem



## heydavid (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a 96 Nissan Maxima. About three weeks ago, I went to start my car, and it would crank, but would not start. All I had to do was sit there for about five minutes and it ended up starting right up like normal. Recently it has been happening more often, and it would take longer after the key was in the ignition before the car would start up. I tried stepping on the gas while turning the key and that worked for a while. Now this works less and less. The funny thing is after the car starts it runs like great. I changed the fuel filter, thermostat, EGR valve (I got a code for that) and am still having the same issue. Does this mean that my fuel pump is finally dead or is there a clog in the lines somewhere or what? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## nedmacsmom (Aug 21, 2009)

*rusted connection?*

My 96 Maxima had the same problem and I struggled with it for a full winter. My mechanic said it was a connection that had rusted at the point of contact. It has run beautifully since he fixed it y ears ago.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You might have an injector sticking while the car is stopped, this can allow the engine to flood. This would account for it starting if you wait a while or if you push accelerator pedal while starting. Try putting some injector cleaner in the fuel and see if it improves. Hope this is of some help.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I had that exact problem with mine, However the cleaner didnt help and I had to replace the injector. Cylinder 1, too. Had to remove the upper IM to get to it.

I had misfire codes. Heydavid, do you have a check engine light on?


----------

